# I need a NFAA Pro reference to shoot in Pro class this year.Please help :-)



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

I want to shoot in the pro class at a few events this year and go at it full on next year. Could some some one please do me the big favor of me using them for a reference so I can sign up.It would be greatly appreciated.And I won't forget the favor THX.pm me or email [email protected]*.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Sorry for the miss print.Email is [email protected]


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

This is what I am needing for NFAA... All new Professionals must reference an existing NFAA Pro member that is current and in good standing with the NFAA. Existing Professionals, please list your Pro ID number, located on your prior year's NFAA Pro card.


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Still needing a reference.Thx


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Have you reached out to your local pros for guidance? 
The idea behind a reference is someone you can look to for advice, guidance, etc... Its generally easier if they are local.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Bigaloutdoors - please send me a PM and we can discuss your request. I am the elected NFAA Pro Rep for the Wisconsin Archery Alliance and the NFAA Great Lakes Section. I'd be more than happy to answer any questions you have on joining the NFAA Pro division and can provide the required Pro endorsement information if you are still interested after we chat.

Jeff Button (CHPro) >>------>


----------

